# Dunnes Stores 25% 'money back' promotion - why?



## rmelly (25 Sep 2008)

This is the third weekend in a row that Dunnes have a promotion (10% off then 20% money back and now 25%).

I know Tescos had something similar on the back to school weekend, and Super Valu, Superquinn etc had some savings/offers recently, are any other supermarket chains doing across the board sales this weekend?

What's driving this - overall grocery industry sales falling? Falling market share versus Aldi/Lidl? Both? Have Dunnes sales deteriorated significantly recently?


----------



## Simeon (25 Sep 2008)

I saw this reduction at Cornelscourt last Sunday. AFAIK it was Thursday through to Sunday. Surely the margin cannot be that big. I remember reading that on the continent it is about 6% and in Ireland over 10%. But that was years ago. Aldi/Lidl advertise that a basket of goods (own brand) is up to 30% cheaper than the large chains.


----------



## net64 (25 Sep 2008)

I dont really mind why they are doing it.It is just nice to get something back for being a regular customer!
I was in today and spent 80 euro in the drapery dept and got 20 euro back (2012 points) which will be sent out in the december mailing.
Not bad!


----------



## pansyflower (25 Sep 2008)

There were some posts during September re people having received their points. Didn't come my way yet, strangely.


----------



## Murt10 (26 Sep 2008)

I think it's a very smart move and timing is everything. My guess is that it's probably not aimed at people who normally shop in Dunnes, it's aimed at people who normally shop in Tesco's and Superquinns.

You will receive your Dunnes vouchers in your Dec statement. What they want you to so is to do your "Christmas Shop", you know the one where you go shopping just before Christmas, and spend rings around yourself. You buy all your drink, turkey, ham and loads of nick nacks/treats that you would never normally buy. All very profitable items.

If Dunnes can tempt the big spenders from the other major stores in at Christmas time they can clean up.


Murt


----------



## brendanyumo (26 Sep 2008)

IT's competition from Aldi and Lidel that's forcing them to make offers like this.I used to shop in Dunnes but found them far too expensive.Tesco and superquinn are too dear as well.Aldi and Lidel are offering way better value.


----------



## ubiquitous (26 Sep 2008)

Imho its a reaction to competition across the border as well as Lidl & Aldi. They would be far better off cutting their prices and standing by them rather than relying on once-off gimmicks.


----------



## fobs (26 Sep 2008)

I agree that is trying to get the Christmas shop with the voucher out in December and you having to spend them in Dunnes it would attract more people to do their Christmas shop there. We have a Dunnes opened this year in out town and they are still significantly more expensive than Lidl on most items. I prefer to save the 25% in the week I do my shop (by going to Lidl). It is fine for clothes or items not available in Lidl though.


----------



## Johnboy45 (28 Sep 2008)

I didn't get my vouchers for Sept  - I've rung them a number of times and while they have my right address/etc, they've never turned up.  All they can tell me is that IF they aren't cashed in by someone within the next 6 months, I'll get them then.  BUT, while the cashier is supposed to check the vouchers against the card when they are being cashed, I know they rarely or ever do this.  My postman has checked in the GPO but no sign.  Looks like someone else got my vouchers.    Wish they'd just give the money off at the till.


----------



## DeclanP (28 Sep 2008)

Suddenly it is the consumer who pushes the buttons when it comes to the main retail chains and in the current economic climate we might finally see some semblance of the abolishing of the groceries order in terms of price reductions. The big retail chains know that we are not spending as recklessly as we were so now it is time for them play ball and they know it. I agree with previous posters that Dunnes Stores are not cheap and neither is Tesco compared to prices that are charged up the North. But they will learn . . . in time!


----------



## CatherineB (1 Oct 2008)

This was the first clubcard deal to have all of the store included, the 10% and the 20% were both grocery. Dunnes isn't suffering THAT much, if anyone saw the article in the Tribune Business part about Dunnes staff hours being cut, that has pretty much stopped now, my store has picked up and is very busy, comparable with last year and the weekend figures were good, apparently.

Last year, Dunnes were to the forefront on 'pre-Christmas sales', so it's just more of the same I think. In my store, someone spend over €4k on furniture, and will get something like €1200 in vouchers..probably on a gift card though.


----------



## dinjoecurry (2 Oct 2008)

This deal is that the 25% money back can only be used on drapery & homewares etc if thats where the "money back" was earned.So if you earned the points on homewares/drapery you could not use it for Christmas grocery shopping


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2008)

My mother bought a laptop and the points are described on the receipt as "general points" and suggests that they can be "spent" in any department. Are laptops considered grocery items?


----------



## Celtwytch (2 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> My mother bought a laptop and the points are described on the receipt as "general points" and suggests that they can be "spent" in any department. Are laptops considered grocery items?


 
Never tried eating one myself   The way Dunnes operate their points system seems to be that points earned in any department can be spent in every department, unless it's a special promotion where points earned in a particular period can only be used in a specific department, i.e. household or clothing.  They're usually very clear where you can use the points earned in the promotion.


----------



## Mpsox (2 Oct 2008)

Dunnes also know that not all the 25% value points they give back will ever be claimed, therefore the overall cost to them will be less then 25% of the value spent in store. Also if it attracts people who would not normally shop there back to spend their vouchers, chances are they'll spend more then the value of the vouchers

as to why they are doing it, try getting into Newry any Saturday afternoon, absolute bedlam


----------



## franmac (3 Oct 2008)

ClubMan said:


> My mother bought a laptop.


 
Coincidence So did I. Maybe there is a bonding here.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

franmac said:


> Coincidence So did I. Maybe there is a bonding here.


Maybe. She's widowed so I'll ask her if she's interested.


----------



## Bronte (3 Oct 2008)

There is no benefit to the 25% off if you pay 25% or more over the odds for your groceries.  They are doing it to maintain market share as Aldi/Lidle etc have been gaining ground and they want to put a halt to that.


----------



## deedee80 (3 Oct 2008)

I was watching the afternoon show on rte last week and they have a slot where they compare prices for the contents of a shopping basket (beans, milk, break, toilet roll etc) in different counties around the country.  I think they were in Donegal the day I saw it and the 5 shops they compared were Tesco, Dunnes, Lidl (and I can't remember the other two).  I was so surprised as they said that Dunnes was the cheapest for all the items (there was about a tenner between the dearest and cheapest).  I for one have never experienced that!  This didn't include the 25% off offer!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

deedee80 said:


> I was watching the afternoon show on rte last week and they have a slot where they compare prices for the contents of a shopping basket (beans, milk, break, toilet roll etc) in different counties around the country.  I think they were in Donegal the day I saw it and the 5 shops they compared were Tesco, Dunnes, Lidl (and I can't remember the other two).  I was so surprised as they said that Dunnes was the cheapest for all the items (there was about a tenner between the dearest and cheapest).  I for one have never experienced that!  This didn't include the 25% off offer!


The _National Consumer Agency _regularly does systematic and extensive surveys of grocery prices and _Lidl _have generally (always?) come out cheapest for the goods surveyed.

NCA Grocery Price Survey press release


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Oct 2008)

deedee80 said:


> I was watching the afternoon show on rte last week and they have a slot where they compare prices for the contents of a shopping basket (beans, milk, break, toilet roll etc) in different counties around the country.  I think they were in Donegal the day I saw it and the 5 shops they compared were Tesco, Dunnes, Lidl (and I can't remember the other two).  I was so surprised as they said that Dunnes was the cheapest for all the items (there was about a tenner between the dearest and cheapest).  I for one have never experienced that!  This didn't include the 25% off offer!





> don't believe half of what you see and none of what you hear


- Lou Reed


----------



## Celtwytch (3 Oct 2008)

Mpsox said:


> try getting into Newry any Saturday afternoon, absolute bedlam


 
That bedlam begins at about 10am on a Saturday!


----------

